# Barn cat has an infection



## L-MO (Apr 17, 2008)

Hello everyone. Sorry in advance because this isn't pleasant:

We have a barn cat who apparently got into a fight with some other critter. This cat doesn't back down from anything. He has beaten down raccoons and ferrels in the past. Now he shows up with a large scab on his ear. That is not out of the ordinary for him.

However over the last several days his forehead has swollen and his tear duct (in one eye) has been draining yellow/green fluid. I got him yesterday and felt his forehead. There is no doubt there is an infection in there. No visible injury marks anywhere on the head except for the ear.

I took a sterilized x-acto knife and lanced his forehead. A small cut no more than 1/8". I drained all the fluid (which was nasty yellow/green). I sprayed his forehead with anti-biotic numbing spray and rubbed a bunch of neosporin (spelling?) in his forehead. The idea was that he would lick it off and get some of the anti-biotics inside.

Today he shows up with no drainage around the eye but with a marble sized lump where the fluid was before. Much harder to the touch. He seems in much better spirits (he is eating and drinking) but he has this thing on his head. 

Is the best course of action a larger lance and clean? I can get a scalpel from a neighbor who is a taxidermist. So the cut is not a problem. Neither is closing the cut. I am mainly worried about cleaning the infection out. Is it as simple as removing the infection or are there blood issues to worry about (as in anti-biotics)? I have powdered tetracyclene (spelling?) but that is for livestock water. Would that help in a reduced dosage?

Is this not worth it - take the cat to the vet?


----------



## GoldenMom (Jan 2, 2005)

He probably feels A LOT better after having the infection removed! You could try to remove the scab from the previous "surgery" and I'll bet more would drain out. Antibiotics would be great. I've never used tetracycline for an abcess in a cat, so I don't know the dose.


----------



## gina kay (Sep 12, 2007)

We have a cat who also has gotten into a few fights (yes, he's fixed but has been seen getting beat up by females!) He's gotten the same kind of head wounds as yours but not involving the tear duct. He'd have a soft squishy swolen area and I'd gently squeeze greenish, gray pus out and keep at it until it's just blood. Every couple of days 'd repeat it even if it means taking the scab off to be able to get the pus out. I'd stop once I see it's not swelling up anymore. Last time I sprayed some topical anti-biotic spray that I use for the horses (it sprays a yellow powder). This is a cat that has gotten into a fight with a possum because he sat at the entrance to the possum's den and the possum bit Peanut's hind leg breaking the bone. Peanut required surgery but still walks with a bad limp.


----------



## ELOCN (Jun 13, 2004)

L-Mo, please take the cat to the vet! I am praying for this barn cat and for you, too.


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

Yeah, I'd take him to the vet. Our barn cat, Harley, had a bite under his chin get infected last summer and ended up spending several days at the vet's. They said they'd never seen such a large abcess. Had another cat, Grendel, who scrapped her leg on the fence. She nearly lost her leg to infection. Grendel spent several days in the vet hospital and then I had to take her back every day for several weeks to have her leg cleaned and packed (not enough skin left to cover the wound so it had to be packed). Vet was amazed that Grendel even survivied.

Cats can get serious and deadly infections really fast. Yours definitely needs antibiotics, so why not take it in for the vet to look at and to get the proper meds?


----------



## Grantvillezoo (Apr 24, 2008)

I've used powdered tetracycline with great success. 

Cats have sinus cavities in their foreheads too, once infection sets in it travels fast. Be sure to use a topical antibiotic ointment when you're done draining it. I've had great success as well with melaleuca oil for treating pet and people infections as well. Not to mention, its all natural.


----------



## Willow101 (Feb 20, 2008)

It 'sort of' sounds like he has an abcess...common in cranky old tom cats who spend their lives fighting other cranky old tom cats.

If it is an abcess I can only tell you how I treat abcesses in cats. This was taught to me by an old farm vet. I don't think it should take the place of a correct diagnosis if you don't know for sure it is an abcess...treating it as if it is an abcess may do more harm than good.

First step...open up the abcess and drain it.
Second step...once drained use a syringe and flush with hydrogen peroxide several times.
Third step...manipulate the area around the opening to remove as much foam as possible and then dry the area.
Fourth step...Using dry cow teatment (farm supply store)in the syringe applicator...inject the medicine into the opening of the abcess going into the wound as far as you can. Do NOT force the tube in the wound. Massage the medicine around so it goes into every cavity of the abcess.

Repeat twice daily for two to three days and then once daily until you can no longer open the abcess up by removing the scab. It is critical that you keep removing the scab twice daily to keep the abcess draining.

Again...this has worked for me BUT I knew exactly what I was treating and was following a veterinarian's instructions. When I didn't know I did not make assumptions and relied on a vet visit to determine the right course of action to follow.

Willow101


----------



## L-MO (Apr 17, 2008)

Thank you all for the suggestions and experiences. There is a world of knowledge there.

****** Graphic:

Yesterday I was able to open up the swollen area again. It was like a small green/yellow gross eruption. The cat freaked out (I am doing this with no help) as I drained it and tried to clean it. I got the wound to the point where only blood was coming out. That was when I decided the poor cat had enough. There was at least a 1/4 cup of infection puss that came out. I sprayed his forehead with antibiotic spray, massaged anti-biotic ointment into it, and then poured peroxide over his head (which didn't go over very well). I wiped his face best I could after that backyard surgery and let him go. It was about 7 hours later that I was able to find him and pet him.

Today the infection has returned. There is only a small swollen area on his head but I need to get him in to a professional. He obviously needs internal meds to kick this infection.

This cat is my pal. He is not a Tom - He is more like a tom (snipped) but he stands up to all the local critters who wander around and want to pick fights with the other cats. I suppose this last one he fought with was carrying something nasty that has now infected him.

Vet trip tomorrow.


----------



## RiverPines (Dec 12, 2006)

I would of started shots of PenG.
I have cleared up a lot of bad infections in cats over the years with just penicillin shots.
I even had a cat that had a teat so badly infected after she got it injured that the teat rotted and the entire mammary glad eventually fell off. I treated her with the PenG for 10 days. The mammary glad fell off and the hole eventually grew new skin. She healed 100% even though it took a long time.


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

What did the vet say? I hope the cat is doing okay.

BTW...never use peroxide on a healing wound. It eats away at the new tissue.


----------



## Naturaldane (Apr 24, 2008)

I have in the past used fish anitbotics to treat small animals and myself a time or two. you can buy several types and its a powder most of the time so it mixes well with canned cat food. 
Silver Colloidal is a natural anitbotic and is what I now use with great success.


----------



## grimm_mojo (Dec 30, 2007)

on the infection you can hold epson salt to it to draw infection out of the wound an a old timer i know well drain abcess with a hypodermic needle just draw it out then fill it back up with penG to fight the infection


----------



## vquinn2 (Feb 2, 2008)

I had a similiar situation around Christmas time with a female barn cat. I thought the 'spot' on her back was getting better...then another spot would come up. Took her to the vet, he said once a cats skin is broken open it continues to abcesses. He had to shave her (looked like she had a saddle on) about 4 inches from behind the front legs. She ended up with about 3 spots about the size of half a dollar. We gave her antibiotic pills...it really healed pretty fast after we finally took her in. Good luck with your cat!


----------



## Willowynd (Mar 27, 2005)

It will refill if you do not keep it drained and cleaned twice a day. Abcesses are nasty. You also do need internal antibiotics especially since the tear ducts are involved. PennG is great as long as the cat is not allergic to penniciliin. I doubt a cat would drink water with tetracycline powder in it, and I do not think tetracycline would work for this anyways. I would go ahead and try the internal antibiotics and keeping it drained cleaned and topical meds first. But if it didn't clear up, I would suggest an xray too. The last time saw drainage through a tear duct it was because there was a chip on the skull.


----------

